# Medical Care...?



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a question with regards to medical care out in Hurghada. I am moving there and this is the one area that I am now researching in time for me to come out.

Is it possible to get some sort of medical insurance to cover me or is it just a case of waiting until bits start falling off and then going to a doctor/hospital and getting ripped off?

All advice is much appreciated x


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Most expats living in Hurghada don't have any medical insurance.
However, it's pretty cheap to go and see a doctor there.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the Nile Hospital has an insurance.
But as a residence, a normal visit to a doctor is 40-60LE, sometimes 80LE (prices are from the Nile Hospital)
medicine is also cheap.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all x


----------

